# Schizoaffective or Depersonalization/Derealization?



## hypnapompic (Aug 18, 2007)

I was diagnosed Schizoaffective at 21 based on spending 5 weeks in psychosis then - now 19 years later I have not had what they said would be "relapses" into that state at all over that time - I think the root of the problem is depersonalization/derealization, with these things working since childhood, could it be the origin of my problem of depression and my one time psychosis? I have realized psychosis is the ultimate form of depersonalization/derealization and maybe in my case not a chemical imbalance as a disease that would only get worse as I got older (as I was told back then). I have realized depersonalization/derealization may be the source of most my life's mental difficulties after 3 years in deep analytical psychotherapy. I feel realizing this has shifted me from a state of separation from my thoughts and actions I've been in since being psychotic 19 years ago. I also feel a large part of myself is back from all those years ago - though it has only been 13 days now in this new state without major depersonalizing and so forth. Anybody have feedback?


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

It can certainly be that people have only one psychotic period in their lives. Doctors are only human and based their diagnosis on what they saw 19 years ago. Maybe (apparantly!) they were wrong. I'm happy for you that they were.


----------



## hypnapompic (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Luka.....


----------

